# bloody Oxbridge



## simka89

Ciao a tutti!

Non riesco a trovare un equivalente in italiano di questa frase, una traduzione che renda bene l'idea che si esprime in inglese. "You could tell they were bloody Oxbridge, thought Holly." Avevo pensato a "Si vedeva che erano i tipici studenti di Oxford e Cambridge", però secondo me in inglese ha un'accezione ancora più negativa. Dicendo "i tipici" non so se scatta nella testa di tutti l'idea dei  "tipici studenti di Oxford e Cambridge", così come in inglese. 
Spero di essermi spiegata  

Grazie a tutti in anticipo!


----------



## Anaema

Per renderlo un pò più negativo mi viene in mente "Erano proprio quei dannati studenti..." Non so però se così ti viene troppo lunga oppure se si allontana dal senso che vuoi dare tu alla frase.


----------



## Lorena1970

C'è troppo poco contesto._
I famigerati studenti di Oxford e Cambridge_ / _I detestabili studenti..._


----------



## simka89

@Anaema: penso che il tuo aiuto si avvicini molto a quello che voglio dire  
@Lorena 1970: il contesto è una serata tra amici, alla quale la protagonista è costretta a partecipare. La protagonista ritiene che quelle persone siano molto ristrette di mente e li reputa i tipici "bloody Oxbridge", a causa dei loro discorsi frivoli e del loro modo stupido di passare il tempo (si inventano un regolamento del bere, ad esempio). Anche tu mi hai dato un valido aiuto  Se col contesto ti viene in mente altro, fammi sapere per favore.  
Grazie ancora a entrambe!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Direi che "quei dannati studenti" oppure "quei maledetti studenti" siano le più coerenti. Se vuoi essere più "mild" , "quei detestabili studenti" secondo me va bene.


----------



## simka89

Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## Anaema

Beh, con più contesto è più chiara la situazione. A questo punto sostituirei il "quei" con "dei". (Erano proprio degli Oxbridge) =)


----------



## Anaema

oops,....aggiungendo _dannati_, ovviamente


----------



## simka89

Anche questa idea non è per niente male. Grazie mille!!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Anaema said:


> Beh, con più contesto è più chiara la situazione. Come sempre...  Erano proprio dei dannati/maledetti/detestabili Oxbridge concordo: lascierei Oxbridge anche nella versione italiana


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Simki - sarebbe anche utile sapere in quale periodo è ambientato, perché un _bloody_ degli anni 20 è parecchio più forte di un _bloody_ di oggi!


----------



## simka89

In effetti credo che lascerò Oxbridge in italiano e al massimo ci metto una nota a pié di pagina. Chiederò in giro: "Se dico Oxbridge cosa capite?"  
Comunque si tratta di un libro uscito nel 2008, quindi recentissimo


----------



## Anaema

Concordo sulla nota! non sono bellissime ma ogni tanto qualcuna ci vuole, e in questo caso ci sta proprio. 
E se fosse capitato a me il testo, anche se avessi scelto di tradurre con _studenti di Oxford e Cambridge_, avrei comunque messo una nota citando il termine originale che mi sembra "carino" ed è un peccato che vada sprecato.


----------



## Peninsular

forse qualcosa come 'Si capiva che erano dei deficienti di Oxbridge, pensò Holly' potrebbe andare... 
Non che dannati etc. vanno male, anzi - solo che mi suona più come se lei sentisse un fastidio repentino


----------



## simka89

Anaema said:


> Concordo sulla nota! non sono bellissime ma ogni tanto qualcuna ci vuole, e in questo caso ci sta proprio.
> E se fosse capitato a me il testo, anche se avessi scelto di tradurre con _studenti di Oxford e Cambridge_, avrei comunque messo una nota citando il termine originale che mi sembra "carino" ed è un peccato che vada sprecato.


Ma sì, mi sa che ce lo lascio.  Grazie tante, gentilissima!!!


----------



## simka89

Deficienti forse è un po' troppo connotato. Questi sono più insopportabili che deficienti


----------



## london calling

"Deficienti" va bene , sono d'accordo con Pen. Non che siano deficienti gli studenti di Oxford o di Cambridge, anzi... Qui abbiamo un bel caso di invidia o di "inverted snobbery", secondo me.


----------



## simka89

Ragazzi,
rivedendo la traduzione credo che vada benissimo "Erano proprio dei dannati Oxbridge". Credo che ci metto una nota a pié di pagina per spiegare il significato di Oxbridge. Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## luway

A me suona un'ottima idea, dato che se prima di questa discussione l'avessi letto io, quel termine, sarei dovuta ricorrere a WR per capire a cosa faceva riferimento... 

Piccola nota a margine: non che possa far testo per tutti, ma dato che chiedi pareri... io in bocca (o in mente) a una donna/ragazza quale Hollie è il termine 'dannato/i' non riesco a vedercelo facilmente. A me quel fastidio verso i tipici Oxbridge di cui parli farebbe proprio pensare a un "che deficienti!", come ti era stato suggerito, piuttosto che a "dannati"... A meno che non vi sia forte rancore, acrimonia, forte antagonismo magari già menzionato, nel qual caso un termine così lo troverei plausibile.


----------



## simka89

luway said:


> A me suona un'ottima idea, dato che se prima di questa discussione l'avessi letto io, quel termine, sarei dovuta ricorrere a WR per capire a cosa faceva riferimento...


Idem  
Grazie!! Commento prezioso


----------



## simka89

luway said:


> A me suona un'ottima idea, dato che se prima di questa discussione l'avessi letto io, quel termine, sarei dovuta ricorrere a WR per capire a cosa faceva riferimento...
> 
> Piccola nota a margine: non che possa far testo per tutti, ma dato che chiedi pareri... io in bocca (o in mente) a una donna/ragazza quale Hollie è il termine 'dannato/i' non riesco a vedercelo facilmente. A me quel fastidio verso i tipici Oxbridge di cui parli farebbe proprio pensare a un "che deficienti!", come ti era stato suggerito, piuttosto che a "dannati"...


Quindi pensi sia meglio dire "Si capiva che erano dei deficienti di Oxbridge" oppure "Erano proprio dei deficienti di Oxbridge"?


----------



## luway

simka89 said:


> Quindi pensi sia meglio dire "Si capiva che erano dei deficienti di Oxbridge" oppure "Erano proprio dei deficienti di Oxbridge"?



simka, non posso che risponderti che dipende. Per quel poco che so del testo e del personaggio di Hollie (in realtà praticamente nulla su carattere abbia, su quale sia il suo linguaggio abituale, ...) ho solo sentito di dirti che a me 'dannati' suona poco come prima cosa che possa venire in mente a una ragazza infastidita da ciò che lei trova essere idiozia di alcuni, mentre 'deficienti' pare già più consono. Ma, di qui a dire che lo userei senz'altro, c'è di mezzo il mare. Davvero, dipende da chi Hollie sia, dal suo stile linguistico e anche dal periodo storico (ti era già stato chiesto anche questo e hai risposto che il libro è recente, ma lo è anche l'ambientazione?).

Comunque, magari sentiamo anche cosa dicono gli altri al riguardo (se vedrebbero meglio 'dannati' o 'deficienti' per quel 'bloody').


----------



## Lorena1970

simka89 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> "You could tell they were bloody Oxbridge, thought Holly."



"Erano veramente dei dannati Oxbridge" secondo me resta la più attinenete e sintetica. E ti dirò che azzarderei anche un "Erano veramente dei fottuti Oxbridge"
"deficienti" non mi soddisfa e non mi soddisfa la frase "Erano veramente quei deficienti studenti di Oxford e Cambridge" (se usi "deificenti " come fai a lasciare "Oxbridge"...???) che trovo brutta perché, troppo lunga, perde di incisività e intensità. Al massimo potresti dire "Erano veramente quei deficienti degli Oxbridge" ma in questo caso "Oxbridge" sembra un nome proprio e non una categoria...


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Aggiungo i miei 2 cents su "bloody". E' una di quelle espressioni che ormai ha un equivalente in "traduzionese", ma chi direbbe _dannato_ oggi come esclamazione di fastidio? Sul momento non mi viene in mente nessuna idea fantastica, ma personalmente non lo tradurrei mai con _dannati_. Ma nemmeno _deficienti_. Io, ma forse perchè in effetti lo direi, propendo per un fastidiosi o una perifrasi del tipo "che si credono di essere chissà chi" o una roba del genere.
Ora smetto di demolire senza proporre niente di valido, posterò non appena (se) mi viene un'idea brillante 

EDIT: ecco, fottuti mi sembra una variante molto migliore


----------



## Lorena1970

ElFrikiChino said:


> Io, ma forse perchè in effetti lo direi, propendo per un fastidiosi o una perifrasi del tipo "che si credono di essere chissà chi" o una roba del genere. Allora forse gradisci "Erano veramente degli spocchiosi Oxbridge"...? O è troppo "forbita"?
> 
> EDIT: ecco, fottuti mi sembra una variante molto migliore Anche io preferisco "fottuti"


----------



## Peninsular

No, qui non sono per niente d'accordo! _Bloody_ oggi giorno non è quasi più considerato una parolaccia, _fottuto_ è molto piu forte - mia madre direbbe '_that bloody dog_!', ma non direbbe mai '_that fucking dog_!", come la mia suocera direbbe '_quei deficienti dell'ufficio' o 'quella gente del cavolo dell'ufficio'_ ma non direbbe mai _'quella fottuta gente dell'ufficio"_!


----------



## simka89

Sì, in effetti fottuti mi sembra eccessivo e, come dice Peninsular, bloody è una parola usata comunemente... Credo che di non cadere nel traduzionese se dico dannati (in questo caso) o deficienti o maledetti...


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> No, qui non sono per niente d'accordo! _Bloody_ oggi giorno non è quasi più considerato una parolaccia, _fottuto_ è molto piu forte - mia madre direbbe '_that bloody dog_!', ma non direbbe mai '_that fucking dog_!", come la mia suocera direbbe '_quei deficienti dell'ufficio' o 'quella gente del cavolo dell'ufficio'_ ma non direbbe mai _'quella fottuta gente dell'ufficio"_!



OK Pen, I understand. 
So "Erano veramente degli stupidi Oxbridge" may work better than "deficienti". Personally I don't like the word "deficienti" and I feel it as "politically incorrect" as it refers to disabled persons (it was used in the past to describe that kind of persons).
I know that it is commonly used, nonetheless I don't like it.


----------



## simka89

I think that "maledetti" or "dannati" will be OK and I agree with Lorena. As I already told, "deficienti" seems to be too connotative in this context.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Spocchiosi! Che belle queste parole ormai quasi in disuso 
Ad ogni modo eviterei deficienti, _maledetti_ è quella che preferisco tra le alternative.

EFC


----------



## Peninsular

Hi Lorena - I appreciate what you're saying, but don't _stupid_ and _idiot_ have similar connotations behind them too?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

I'm not Lorena, but anyway... As far as I know they were never used to indicate a disability, as, on the other hand, it is the case for _deficiente_. Some elderly in my hometown still use the word _deficiente_ (when speaking in dialect) to mean mentally challenged (or whatever the politically-correct term is). _Idiot_ and _stupid_ don't sound as harsh to me.


----------



## Peninsular

Hi EFC - I don't know, it's a question that seems to be emerging in the UK at the moment. When you call someone stupid or an idiot, you're basically saying that they have limited mental capacities (my grandmother would call people soft, meaning soft in the head, i.e. mentally handicapped, which is now considered very inoffensive). The problem is that all insults of that type derive basically from saying that someone has limited mental capabilities... boh! it's a tough one, in any language.


----------



## luway

Tutto vero... Però: credo che Hollie non faccia il pensiero 'bloody  Oxbridge' perché trova quei tipi intelligenti, giusto? C'è del disprezzo  e del fastidio nei loro riguardi, questo ho inteso esser chiaro, per cui ci sta che il termine non sia del tutto 'innocente'. 'Idiota/deficiente' sono usati tutti i giorni all'indirizzo di persone del tutto normodotate, sono termini d'uso davvero comune.

Piuttosto, io continuo a trovare che quel che c'è da capire (per fare una buona scelta) è cosa un'italiana in una simile situazione  penserebbe così da poterlo rendere efficacemente (o no? spero di non aver perso qualcosa, in tutto questo  discorso).
Per questo dicevo  che io 'dannati' non lo userei, e piuttosto sarei andata su  'deficienti'. Non si trattava di preferenza sul termine (ho usato quello  perché era già stato detto, 'idioti' sarebbe sata un'alternativa  equivalente per me, 'stupidi' meno perché da una certa età in su i ragazzi  lo usan poco), ma solo di trasferire il linguaggio e l'umore di Hollie. Per questo chiedevo  di più su di lei... Cioè: questa ragazza prova un fastidio rabbioso,  quasi d'odio, o solo snobistico? Nel primo caso 'dannati/maledetti'  funzionerebbero, ma nel secondo no, per nulla.
Almeno, per me. Ditemi  anche voi: se trovate fastidioso un certo atteggiamento/stile di  vita/una certa categoria, nei vostri pensieri o a voce inveite contro di  essi aggiungendovi addirittura un 'maledetti' o un 'dannati'? Non so se  ormai non riesce più a suonarmi perché me lo son fatto girare in mente  troppo, ma davvero trovo siano termini che si usano solo quando la  persona prova forte rabbia/rancore/astio verso qualcuno, non quando  semplicemente trova qualcuno davvero fastidioso. Sono emozioni diverse,  l'aggettivo che si usa a mio avviso ne parla, per sceglierlo io avrei  bisogno di capire il grado di fastidio nei loro confronti provato da Hollie.

ps: 'detestabili', proposto da Lorena all'inizio, non vi pare di intensità media e forse più adatto di questi ultimi su cui si stava discutendo?


----------



## london calling

Concordo con te, Luway. Se non vogliamo dire "deficienti" (e secondo me è quello che vuole dire Hollie qui, sono sempre d'accordo con Pen) e capisco perché, perché non qualcosa di simile ma meno offensivo? La parola del momento di mio figlio 18enne e i suoi amici è "inceppato" - poiché mio figlio è attento a non utilizzare parole potenzialmente offensive nei confronti di chi ha dei problemi direi che potrebbe andare, per lui è solo un altro modo per dire "idiota".

Dico la verità? Trovo dannati, maledetti, detestabili ecc. un po' "vecchiotte" e non mi convincono come traduzione di "bloody". Ma forse sono io...


----------



## luway

london calling said:


> Concordo con te, Luway. Se non vogliamo dire "deficienti" (e secondo me è quello che vuole dire Hollie qui, sono sempre d'accordo con Pen) e capisco perché, perché non qualcosa di simile ma meno offensivo? La parola del momento di mio figlio 18enne e i suoi amici è "inceppato" - poiché mio figlio è attento a non utilizzare parole potenzialmente offensive nei confronti di chi ha dei problemi direi che potrebbe andare, per lui è solo un altro modo per dire "idiota".
> 
> Dico la verità? Trovo dannati, maledetti, detestabili ecc. un po' "vecchiotte" e non mi convincono come traduzione di "bloody". Ma forse sono io...



È vero, ora che mi ci fai pensare direi anch'io che non sono più così comuni come un tempo... Ma in che periodo è ambientato questo romanzo?

E: 'inceppato' mi ha fatto ricordare un'altra espressione che a volte sento sia tra ragazzi che tra quelli che lo erano fino a pochi anni fa: _minus (habens)_.

"...quei minus degli Oxbridge, pensò Hollie."


----------



## panzona

Ciao a tutti/e!
Anche a me "maledetti" ecc. sanno di vecchiotto, o meglio, di parlato-artefatto, li sento bene in un telefilm italiano, dove cercano di riprodurre i dialoghi del linguaggio corrente mentre tutto suona abbastanza falso (la ragazzina in lacrime: "ma non è questo *il motivo per cui* piango!" invece di: "ma non è *per questo che* piango!"... ;-))

Io proporrei:

Oxbridge del cacchio, non c'è dubbio, pensò Holly
Oxbridge del cavolo, si vede benissimo, pensò Holly
Si vedeva che erano dei cacchio di Oxbridge, pensò Holly
(o qualcosa di simile, ovviamente...!).


----------



## Peninsular

Mi sa che Panzona ha trovato una buona soluzione con _"Oxbridge del cavolo, pensò Holly"_


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti!

Ho letto attentamente tutti i commenti e mi pare strano che nessuno abbia proposto quello che a me è venuto spontaneo pensare leggendo il primo post.......ma probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che il mio pensiero è sbagliato! 

Ciò nondimeno io lo proporrei lo stesso, con mille scuse in caso non sia consono:

Quegli *sfigati *di Oxbridge

Che ne dite? Mi sembra più naturale attribuire ad una ragazza un termine molto comune in italiano, che non sia forte come fottuti ma che indichi un certo disprezzo e una certa superiorità di chi lo pronuncia nei confronti dell'oggetto del commento.


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Giginho - sarei totalmente d'accordo, tranne che l'irritazione che magari potrebbero provocare quelli di Oxbridge spesso deriva dai loro percepiti privilegi e successo. Sarebbe strano dire "T_hose Oxbridge losers_" perchè uno degli aspetti di loro che potrebbe infastidire una persona è proprio l'idea che non saranno mai _losers, p_er quanto possono essere pure pillocks!


----------



## giginho

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Giginho - sarei totalmente d'accordo, tranne che l'irritazione che magari potrebbero provocare quelli di Oxbridge spesso deriva dai loro percepiti privilegi e successo. Sarebbe strano dire "T_hose Oxbridge losers_" perchè uno degli aspetti di loro che potrebbe infastidire una persona è proprio l'idea che non saranno mai _losers, p_er quanto possono essere pure pillocks!



Peninsular, grazie per la tua risposta chiarificatrice....ora è chiaro perchè non si era proposta questa soluzione!!!!


----------



## Peninsular

Prego, anche se, onestamente, andrebbe più che bene e sono io che faccio il pignolo!


----------



## giginho

Spesse volte una buona traduzione non può prescindere dalla pignoleria....per cui fai extra bene ad esserlo!!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> l'irritazione che magari potrebbero provocare quelli di Oxbridge spesso deriva dai loro percepiti privilegi e successo. Sarebbe strano dire "T_hose Oxbridge losers_" e strano sarebbe dire "deficienti"/"stupidi"/"idioti" perché è impossibile che chi accede a quelle scuole lo sia perchè uno degli aspetti di loro che potrebbe infastidire una persona è proprio l'idea che non saranno mai _losers, p_er quanto possono essere pure pillocks!



Dopo aver riflettuto e "rimacinato" l'argomento, torno a preferire  "maledetti"/ "dannati"/ "detestabili" perché:

1)non mi sembrano termini obsoleti, soprattutto in ambito letterario
2)_esprimono  una certa rabbia dovuta a "invidia"_  (o snobismo al contrario come detto da LC)
3)nel contesto della lingua  italiana non sono assolutamente forti come "fucked"
4)  Non hanno riferimenti a capacità mentali (come invece hanno  "deficienti", "stupidi", "Idioti" )

Secondo me le altre proposte non calzano relativamente al valore/significato dei termini nella lingua italiana

In alternativa, concordo con le proposte di Panzona, anche se le sue soluzioni non rendono bene invidia e "rabbia" (conscie o inconscie) di Holly...Ma può essere una mia impressione!


----------



## whi

giginho said:


> ... una buona traduzione non può prescindere dalla pignoleria....per cui fai extra bene ad esserlo!!!!


Sono d'accordo, giginho e peninsular, toglierei anche _'spesso'_. Il senso della frase è stato messo in luce: un fastidio forse rosicone per gente privilegiata. Se cercassimo di spiegare questa sensazione ci perderemmo nelle complicazioni. Una traduzione letterale va benissimo, potendo scegliere tra dannati e maledetti, sceglierei il secondo. Se uno è troppo bravo in un un gioco, sport, gli amici gli dicono ' _con te non gioco, tu sei un maledetto!'_ . Credo che non si possa sostituire con simile effetto ' _...sei un dannato'._
Per quanto riguarda _Oxbridge_, le università possono anche essere O. *e* C., ma un laureato può essere solo a O.* o *C.
La soluzione della nota del traduttore mi pare eccellente, semplifica il tutto. La nota non deve necessariamente essere a pie' pagina, dipende dall'editore.


----------



## london calling

Non parlerei di letteratura qui, da quello che ho letto qui e in altri thread. E' un romanzo "normale" e il linguaggio è piuttosto fresco, giovane.

Non sono quindi d'accordo con te, Lo (strano!): se traduci con _maledetti_ o simile sbagli sia il registro sia il significato di "bloody", secondo me: ecco, quando Pen parla di "pillocks" secondo me ha c'entrato il significato (imbecilli).


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Non parlerei di letteratura qui, da quello che ho letto qui e in altri thread. E' un romanzo "normale" e il linguaggio è piuttosto fresco, giovane.
> 
> Non sono quindi d'accordo con te, Lo (strano!): se traduci con _maledetti_ o simile sbagli sia il registro sia il significato di "bloody", secondo me: ecco, quando Pen parla di "pillocks" secondo me ha c'entrato il significato (imbecilli).



A Torino e dintorni abbiamo un termine per indicare la gioventù della upper class che nel loro ambiente hanno la puzza sotto il naso ma se li tiri fuori dalla loro bambagia non sono poi migliori di nessun altro, anzi, spesso non sanno come muoversi. Li chiamiamo "CABINOTTI" che trova equivalente in pariolini a Roma e chissà quanti altri termini in giro per l'Italia.

Ora non mi sovviene un termine pan-italico per indicare il concetto......venitemi in soccorso, vi prego!!!!!!!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> A Torino e dintorni abbiamo un termine per indicare la gioventù della upper class che nel loro ambiente hanno la puzza sotto il naso ma se li tiri fuori dalla loro bambagia non sono poi migliori di nessun altro, anzi, spesso non sanno come muoversi. Li chiamiamo "CABINOTTI" che trova equivalente in pariolini a Roma e chissà quanti altri termini in giro per l'Italia.
> 
> Ora non mi sovviene un termine pan-italico per indicare il concetto......venitemi in soccorso, vi prego!!!!!!!


Allora, quello che dici tu è solo sottinteso nella frase (sibillina) inglese, che racchiude secondo me almeno due concetti fondamentali:

1. il presupposto che tutto gli studenti di Oxford e Cambridge sono tutti dei privilegiati figli di papà con la puzza sotto il naso (errato, a mio avviso, oggi come oggi spesso non è più vero);
2. l'invidia (espressa attraverso il disprezzo insito nella frase)

Come fai a capire questo da una frasetta, mi chiedi? Perché conosco (e riconosco) questa mentalità, questo atteggiamento. 

Però devo dire che una laurea "Oxbridge" apre più porte di una laurea "normale", c'è poco da dire...


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> 1. il presupposto che tutto gli studenti di Oxford e Cambridge sono tutti dei privilegiati figli di papà con la puzza sotto il naso (errato, a mio avviso, oggi come oggi spesso non è più vero);
> 2. l'invidia (espressa attraverso il disprezzo insito nella frase)



Concordo, per questo avevo proposto "_detestabili_", che anche se non letterale, non implica giudizi sull'intelligenza, implica "invidia" o "snobismo al contrario", sottende un eventuale "giudizio negativo" non espresso su eventuali "pratiche" e "regole" - antipatiche agli "estranei" - che gli Oxbridge si danno nei loro "giochi".
Non sei d'accordo nemmeno qui....?



> Originally Posted by* whi*
> Se uno è troppo bravo in un un gioco, sport, gli amici gli dicono ' _con  te non gioco, tu sei un maledetto!'_ .


Questo era in effetti il senso che io davo a "maledetti".


----------



## giginho

standing on the shoulder of giant (alias, parafrasando Lorena  ), io direi "odiosi" piuttosto che detestabili, per un mero scrupolo stilistico, odioso mi sembra che scorra meglio in italiano


----------



## Lorena1970

giginho said:


> io direi "odiosi" piuttosto che detestabili, per un mero scrupolo stilistico, odioso mi sembra che scorra meglio in italiano



Sì, anche "odiosi" mi sembra valido (io tendo ad essere un po' affettata, lo so... )


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Lorena - non credo che detestabile va bene, prima per il fatto che non ha la scioltezza di _bloody_, ma anche perché il sentimento qua non è (penso) proprio odio o rabbia, e semplicemente fastidio causato dalla percezione (spesso sbagliato) che chi va a Oxbridge sia o ingiustamente privilegiato oppure (più probabile, a mio avviso) pensa che tutto il mondo gira attorno a se ed è come se, cioè agisce con quella sicurezza di se che viene spesso attribuito a un'educazione privata e che nel UK vale di più di depleted uranium!


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Lorena - non credo che detestabile va bene, prima per il fatto che non ha la scioltezza di _bloody_, ma anche perché il sentimento qua non è (penso) proprio odio o rabbia, e semplicemente fastidio causato dalla percezione (spesso sbagliato) che chi va a Oxbridge sia o ingiustamente privilegiato oppure (più probabile, a mio avviso) pensa che tutto il mondo gira attorno a se ed è come se, cioè agisce con quella sicurezza di se che viene spesso attribuito a un'educazione privata e che nel UK vale di più di depleted uranium!


That's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao LC - il problema è che questi sono quelle frasi del cavolo apparentemente innocui che praticamente racchiudono la storia di un paese, come la prima volta che ho capito che '_A zecca_!' a Roma ebbe un significato culturale che andava oltre '_bloody hippies!_'


----------



## london calling

Peninsular said:


> Ciao LC - il problema è che questi sono quelle frasi del cavolo apparentemente innocui che praticamente racchiudono la storia di un paese, come la prima volta che ho capito che '_A zecca_!' a Roma ebbe un significato culturale che andava oltre '_bloody hippies!_'


Appunto, perciò io e te dobbiamo affannarci per farci capire !


----------



## luway

london calling said:


> Appunto, perciò io e te dobbiamo affannarci per farci capire !



Già! 

Così (al di là di considerazioni su quanto sia vero o no che un'"Oxbridge" sia da considerarsi meno o più di altri, perché non pertinenti per la ricerca in corso di un equivalente) secondo voi Hollie che cosa pensa realmente di loro nel momento in cui li definisce 'bloody'?
Prova fastidio, okay. Quindi, è antipatia quella che dimostra usando quell'aggettivo? C'è poi uno snobbarli, giusto? Avete detto anche che non si sente indichi proprio rabbia o odio (mi viene in mente ora: nell'uso comune un termine come 'odioso' non parlerebbe di reale odio, quanto di forte fastidio). C'è anche del giudizio, direi. Di che tipo? (cioè li ritiene chessò sciocchi, infantili, dediti a passatempi senza senso, parassiti sociali, altezzosi, spocchiosi, ....?)
Cc'è dell'altro che 'bloody' vi dice?

(mi sto affannando anch'io per comprendere! )


----------



## simka89

panzona said:


> Ciao a tutti/e!
> Anche a me "maledetti" ecc. sanno di vecchiotto, o meglio, di parlato-artefatto, li sento bene in un telefilm italiano, dove cercano di riprodurre i dialoghi del linguaggio corrente mentre tutto suona abbastanza falso (la ragazzina in lacrime: "ma non è questo *il motivo per cui* piango!" invece di: "ma non è *per questo che* piango!"... ;-))
> 
> Io proporrei:
> 
> Oxbridge del cacchio, non c'è dubbio, pensò Holly
> Oxbridge del cavolo, si vede benissimo, pensò Holly
> Si vedeva che erano dei cacchio di Oxbridge, pensò Holly
> (o qualcosa di simile, ovviamente...!).


Tu sei un genio!!


----------



## Peninsular

il mio problema con _odioso, detestabili _e_ maledetti_ non è che non catturino il concetto, ma che _bloody_ è una parola che posso sentire trenta volta in una conversazione con mio padre che riguarda l'orto mentre onestamente non credo di averli mai sentiti usati in una conversazione. Qui credo che _bloody_ è semplicemente uno sbuffo mentale, tipo _oddio, quelli di Oxbridge!_


----------



## luway

Peninsular said:


> il mio problema con _odioso, detestabili _e_ maledetti_ non è che non catturino il concetto, ma che _bloody_ è una parola che posso sentire trenta volta in una conversazione con mio padre che riguarda l'orto mentre onestamente non credo di averli mai sentiti usati in una conversazione. Qui credo che _bloody_ è semplicemente uno sbuffo mentale, tipo _oddio, quelli di Oxbridge!_



Trovo sia la migliore finora sentita, semplice ed efficace


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> Qui credo che _bloody_ è semplicemente uno sbuffo mentale, tipo _oddio, quelli di Oxbridge!_



Allora senza dubbio Panz è la meglio soluzione!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Peninsular said:


> il mio problema con _odioso, detestabili _e_ maledetti_ non è che non catturino il concetto, ma che _bloody_ è una parola che posso sentire trenta volta in una conversazione con mio padre che riguarda l'orto mentre onestamente non credo di averli mai sentiti usati in una conversazione. Qui credo che _bloody_ è semplicemente uno sbuffo mentale, tipo _oddio, quelli di Oxbridge!_


----------

